

Ask HN: How would you feel about an alternative to the current internet? - Backlash85


======
dalke
The question is too open-ended. There are many proposed alternatives to what
we have now, and "internet" itself has several meanings. There are technical
alternatives (like mesh topologies -
[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/06/the-
pr...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/06/the-promise-of-
an-alternative-internet/372501/) \- or simply requiring that all
communications be encrypted), regulatory changes (eg, regulated essential
utility, nationalization of all internet services), and organizational changes
(decentralization of sites like Facebook and YouTube).

An alternative to the current internet could be that all people who connect to
the internet are required to login to a government server, using biometrics
and a password from a security token.

I feel a lot different about that than a decentralized mesh topology.

------
Backlash85
I am meaning more of something that presents itself seperate then the current
status opening of your favorite browser and stroking in the old fashioned www.
[http://](http://). I feel as it is time for advanced users to surf and gather
information on a seperate more mature exclusive state then the mainstream
internet. Is it the cool or innovative for your parents to surf and find their
information as we do? All the clickbait and galore of ads have infiltrated the
web and so has the Facebooks and immature networks.. My opinion

~~~
dalke
You have started the question on the wrong foot. The internet is a broader
system for information exchange than browser-based communications over http
that you brought up here. The internet also includes SSH, bittorrent, Usenet,
and email. The latter two are not exclusive to the internet, and can layer on
top of mesh systems like uucp.

By phrasing the web as the "internet", you more reveal your own lack of
understanding than encourage thoughts about change.

I see you also use exclusionary and ageist language. Did you realize that many
in your parents' generation, and indeed their parents' generation, used
exactly the same language?

The ad revenue systems you complain about are because people who spend half-
time or more working on projects need funding, and Kickstarter/Patreon/etc.
don't seem to suffice. If we switched to an unconditional basic income, then I
predict we would see many changes in how people use the web. It would mean
that many more independent developers could work on interesting projects,
without worries of where money would come from, and people could spend more
time expressing themselves and reading what others do.

However, unlike your dreams of the future, my proposal would not be restricted
to the young.

------
brudgers
I fell it would be best if it was connected to the current internet, or at
least if I could search for things on it at duckduckgo.com

